# Where You From? Looking for fellow V lovers, living in Ontario, Canada.



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Copied this thread idea from Tali, that I saw and thought it would be a perfect idea to set up a puppy date or a random gathering.

Our names are Omar & Marissa. We reside in Ottawa, Ontario. We presently have a 7 Week, 2 Day old Vizsla named Dax.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi!

I live in Ottawa and have an 21 month old (just over 1.5 yrs) Vizsla! Not sure if your little one is ready to meet mine but we can certainly give it a try or we can make alternate arrangements - depending on your vaccination schedule 

If you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask.

Congratulations on your new family member!!! Everyone thinks that there dog is special but Vizslas truly are!!!!


----------



## Ms1234 (May 14, 2010)

Hi. I live in Ottawa and have a 16 month old female Vizsla. We would absolutely love to have a meetup with other V's in the area! 

Your pup may be too young for it at the moment, but it is good to know there are other young Vizslas in the area.
That was one of the hardest parts about having a puppy...I wanted to take her to the dog park and show her off, but until they have 3 sets of their shots, I would keep the exposure minimal.

Sweet Caroline...our V's are around the same age. Feel free to message me if you want to set up a meet n greet!


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi !

It's great to see this thread got replies  We also live in Ottawa down towards the south of the city in Greely/Manotick. Yes, we agree that he is still fairly young to meet any dogs at the momment but after we get his sets of shots (he's got his first set... next one is in a couple weeks) we'd certainly enjoy setting up a play date with all of you.. maybe perhaps all at once? depending on the schedule? 

If the weather permits come September... perhaps a meet up at a park BBQ etc etc. Just tossing out ideas.

Great to know there are other V' lovers in the area.

We've had Dax for three days now and he's been amazing. We've had a little pee accidents in the house, but aside from that he's getting along fine adjusting to the new environment.

We'll keep in touch. I'll message you both privately! 

 Omar, Marissa, Dax


----------



## Farmology (Apr 30, 2011)

We are in the East Greater Toronto Area of Ontario with a 6 month old female.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Phoebe and I live in Stittsville (western Ottawa). We are at Bruce Pit and Stittsville forest at least once per day.

Rh.


----------

